# Medium Sized Haylage Bales



## ShowJumperL95 (8 February 2018)

Hello, 

Can anyone recommend places that deliver haylage bales around 150-200 kg to Shere?

Cant have any bigger as will get wasted through only having two horses to feed with it

TIA


----------



## Cecile (8 February 2018)

No idea on the weight but this company has stacks of Haylage and surprisingly when I was driving down South I also saw their pick up with Haylage going South too
https://www.gbhayandstraw.co.uk/


----------

